# Craftsman 32cc weedwacker won't stop



## jmchugh (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello all. I have a Craftsman 2-in-1 Plus Trimmer/Blower (model 316.791920) that I have been using for about a year. I was finally motivated today to try and figure out how to get it to stop with it's off button (which hasn't worked in several months). I have been pulling the cap off the plug all this time, but with my wife wanting to give it a go (I'm as surprised as you are), I'd like to have it working right, if at all possible.

Only relevant search thus far was from another guy who would flood it with the primer bulb when he was done.

Any ideas at all please let me know.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The switch has 2 wires going to it. One from the coil and one going to ground. I would suspect one of the wires has broken off the switch. Just solder it back on the switch.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It is either a problem with the wiring, switch or ign. module.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Start with checking the wires to the switch.
Dean


----------



## jmchugh (Sep 24, 2008)

*You got it.*

Thanks a lot everyone. Will do.


----------

